# Posterior bankart lesion repair



## Nelson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
I have a case where the surgeon performed an arthroscopic posterior bankart lesion repair and said it was the equivalant of the anterior bankart repair (29806).  How are others coding this? I was thinking unlisted: 29999.
Any thoughts?
Thanks. Kathy


----------



## mbort (Apr 10, 2008)

There is some really good info in the Nov 2007 Coding Edge, pages 40-41


----------



## Nelson (Apr 18, 2008)

*Arthroscopic posterior labral repair*

I saw the article in the Nov 07 Coding Edge but I am still not sure if I should use an unlisted code to report the posterior labral repair or go with the 29806?
Can anyone give me some guidance?
Thanks.


----------



## mmendoza (Apr 18, 2008)

I do these alot at our facility and I use 29806 since this does not specify what compartment. It says Arthroscopy, shoulder, capsulorrhaphy. You should be good with this code and you also follow the rule of coding the closest possible.

I always steer clear of 29999 unless absolutley needed.

Hope this helps
Monica


----------



## Nelson (Apr 21, 2008)

*Posterior labral repair*

Thanks Monica, that does help.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jul 18, 2008)

mmendoza said:


> I do these alot at our facility and I use 29806 since this does not specify what compartment. It says Arthroscopy, shoulder, capsulorrhaphy. You should be good with this code and you also follow the rule of coding the closest possible.
> 
> I always steer clear of 29999 unless absolutley needed.
> 
> ...


 
Monica is right. Take these examples also which is mentioned in AAOS August 2003 Bulletin.

A surgeon performs an arthroscopic anterior and posterior capsulorrhaphy. How would this be coded? CPT code 29806 would be reported only once. It would be inappropriate to report this code twice because just one capsule is being repaired. 
Patient presents with an anterior-inferior capsular defect resulting in instability. Surgeon performs a capsulorrhaphy during which a SLAP 2 lesion is encountered. How would this be coded? Codes 29806 and 29807-59 would be reported. Since two separate lesions were identified, this supports the reporting of the two codes.
Patient presents with a SLAP lesion and surgeon performs arthroscopic SLAP lesion repair. There is reference in the operative report of suture brought up through the capsule. How would this be coded? CPT Code 29807 would be the appropriate code to represent this surgical technique. Since the lesion identified is that of a SLAP, the repair–which includes going through the capsule for stabilization–would not meet the guidelines of a "true" capsulorrhaphy. 
When doing a SLAP lesion repair, the lesion is caused by the tendon actually pulling the labrum loose from the capsule. These types of SLAP lesions require repair and this is normally done by placing some sort of suture/anchor/staple through the labrum and into the bone. To do this, the staple has to go through the capsule to get to the bone, but this does not mean that a capsulorrhaphy was done. 

Hope this Helps!

Thank You


----------

